# Natural IUI 1st time



## dbk (May 18, 2012)

Hi All

This is my first natural iui. As mine is unexplained infertility we tought why not try natural and see what happens. I am pretty relaxed and not worried about it as I kind of this that it may not be successful - because we have been trying for ages! I am more worried about what next if this does not work out. 

It is really difficult journey as all my friends have babies right now. Some have one some are on their second...I find it very difficult to share their joy and keep asking myself why not me! As a matter of fact I have kind of distanced myself from my friends and do not talk to them about it. Every time someone asks I just say we are trying....I find it difficult to tell people what we cant have it naturally and that may be due to the fact that not many people understand it. I get reactions like dont worry it will happen, chill out, relax and it may come, you must be stressed just relax etc ...and that is just from a very few people I have told. My best friend does not live here and she (by now) has already two little ones. She goes into a gret detail how wonderful it is to be a mother and just how much joy they bring you...needless to say my friendship has somwhat cooled. 

I work so that gets me through the rough days when I feel like I am about to give up!

I am now waiting for my ovulation... and rather then being happy about it i feel a little bit sad that it has to be this way. Had my last blood test 2 days ago...and the guy totally butchered my arm ...I just dont understand. When I had immunes you could not even see the mark and 2 days ago I only went for a blood test and come out with a big bruise. I have decided next time not to go to that guy...after all we are paying so much money to them at least they can be nice to us! (sorry for going on about this)

I refused drugs this time on the basis that I will have to take them during the ivf anyway so at least this may give me some time to prepare emotionally. 

I am also doing acupuncture so I am hoping that that will halp a bit... my acupancturist said I have too much energy and should chill out a bit, so I cannot even take my stress in the gym.

What scares me is that this is just the begining of the journey......

I hope you are all feeling better and more optimistic then me


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

hi dk

I absoultly get u whe it comes to friends falling pregnant and trying to give u advice on how to get pregnant I end up just sayinghow that's do helpful I'll try that next time....lol although I really want to say what are u talking about u mad bint u have no clue but I have found this site really helpful and encouraging.

I also get the butchered arm I am totally avoiding a nurse now coz of the mess she left it in I am funded to don't like to complain bout it but with this real nice weather can't really cover it up.

it is an extremely emotional journey and wish u well with u'rs really hope u get a BFP, I've just finished my 2nd lot of drugs unfortunerly I got BFN and my 1st was cancelled so having a break for a month and gonna go again, my family are really good and my partner knows me so well he stays away when I need to be alone or if I need a cuddle. I hate that this is the way I need to go to start my family but I know I will never take it for granted or ever ask the dreaded question when u having kids?  just smile and tell them when I'm finished taking over world domination lol


----------



## dbk (May 18, 2012)

Thanks so much for your post. 

Nice weather has helped to forget about it all. I use my weekends to just try to be normal and not to think about it and then Monday comes and brings with it a new week... 

I am waiting this week for my ovulation and then the rest that comes with iui...I will try to be positive and see what happens. If iui does not work then we will do ivf next month and see how that goes. 

My brused arm is now better and I feel a little bit back to normality... 

Sorry to hear about your BFN it must be awful so try to take one day at the time and think positive about the next try...it is a long and difficult journey but we will get there...especially with the support that we get here. 

I am still finding my way around this site it is great and so much info so I try to look at it little at the time and learn...and there is just so much to learn. 

Good luck and hope the week ahead goes well for you and that you are able to put your mind into future and think positive about the things that are to come your way...


----------



## yogadivadoc (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Dbk,
How did your IUI go? How are you feeling? I start my first IUI in a week or so (starting with the hormones on day 3). I am curious about your experience.


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

dbk - your story is a very familiar one.  Read my diary (see below) if you wanna feel there are others going through the same emotions - but believe me there are!  How did the IUI go?  Did you move onto IVF?

Yogadivadoc - good luck with your IUI - it's all a bit strange the first time but I'm sure you will be fine.  

Shelleysugar x


----------



## natty84 (Nov 26, 2011)

hi dbk, i completely get what you mean about people becoming pregnant around you. One of my friends was pregnant and i was meant to be her birthing partner. I found out we couldnt have kids the day she went into labour. It was so difficult. Since then my sister in law has had one and is on numer 2, my other sister in law is due in september and now my best friend has announced she is too. Like you i have distanced myself abit and cant help but question why not me? Im about to have my 2nd diui, i had my first one as a natural cycle and now this one is stimulated. I am a big needle phobic so wasnt sure about the injections but getting through them. How did your iui go? xxx


----------



## dbk (May 18, 2012)

Hi everybody....sorry I was away for a few days as after the iui  I simply could not face talking about it or reading about it - perhaps you could say I went into my little world.

I am feeling good as I have prepared myself now that it wont happen this time so have been making myself busy planning next set of dates.

My iui went fine it was actually not that bad in retrospect (a bit clinical) but I guess you can expect that. I was very nervous on the day and my partner had a lot to put up with. Since then (my iui is natural) but I am on progesterone - I have had terrible mood swings and bad wind - last night we jocked that we could have attached a machine to me and I may even produce some energy perhaps electricity or something useful ))) apart from that I have had no other symptoms - well not that I could tell so now it is just the waiting time another few days until next week Wednesday. 

If it does not work we would like to try again iui natural of course as there is no reason why I should have any stimulation drugs since there is nothing wrong with my eggs despite them being a bit old  and I felt that by taking medication to stimulate could make too many of them and then my treatment my be cancelled that month so we took a risk and so far so good...

Seeing pregnant women is just so normal too me believe me that no matter where I happened to be on any day I will see at least one pregnant woman!!!! I guess just the way it goes....

Good luck to you all...

p.s. the best thing ever is that I have had no blood taken in the last 10 days or anything done to me so I am sooooo happy about that.

Will let you all know on Wednesday what happens....xxx


----------



## dbk (May 18, 2012)

p.s. shellysugar - just read your diary oh what a journey you are on - i really hope it works this time for you. You are such a strong person. 

I too do acupuncture and it is lovely to be able to relax. I can see that you always remain positive which is fantastic but I am so nutral not sure why I guess I mentally remove myself from the situation so that i do not have to deal with the dissapointment...but in the end if it is bfn I will still be dissapointed. Ah what a life...and some people are having babies just like that!!!!

It is hard but we must go on...

tomorrow is another day!

I am not even tempted to test - to be honest I am scared and love living in this 2ww as no blood tests no examinations no probing and just pure nothing where I can get on and try to live as it all is fine...however I am sure come wednesday i will be very stressed - the good thing is I have my acupuncture on thursday so either way hopefully it can calm me down


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi dbk
Thanks for your message.  It does feel like quite a rollercoaster of a journey we are on.  Thanks for saying I'm positive - I don't always feel positive that's for sure!  I know what you mean about the disappointment - I'm sick of being disappointed, but we dust ourselves down and get on with day to day life in the hope that our time is just around the corner.  Good luck with your OTD and enjoy the acupuncture - it will definitely help either way.  
Shelleysugar x


----------



## dbk (May 18, 2012)

BFN that is how my day started...I am starting to lose the faith in iui - i dont really believe that you need to do it lots of times before one works - and what if it doesnt...should I go to ivf straight I think this month we ll do again iui and then go to ivf because for ivf one needs to be prepared emotionaly...oh what day!!!!


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

so sorry for your bfn      
Give it another shot - you never know!
Take care
Shelleysugar x


----------



## dbk (May 18, 2012)

Dear Shelleysugar....I have just realised you have done this 3rd time (month) in a row. It must be so incredibly difficult for you...I will go and read your diary now...I wish you great 17th and hope the day is filled with happiness rather than sadness. x


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks dbk
I started the 2WW really positive but as the time goes by I become less positive!  I've done 3 iui's in a row but I don't want to waste any time as I'm not getting any younger!!  I will definitely take a break after this one if it doesn't work because I have to see a consultant and then start on some drugs I presume!  Hope you enjoyed the diary.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## dbk (May 18, 2012)

shelleysugar - yes I have enjoyed reading your diary - gosh I take my hat off to you it must have been so hard 3 times to go through it. I must admit that I had no idea that I was going to feel so low after finding out the bfn result but hey ho now I know how awful it feels. It really is very difficult to understand someone unless you go through it. A fe years ago sister in law of my best friend went through a number of failed ivf treatments and I flet bad for her but looking back I did not really understand it. 

I really hope you have bfp let me know how you get on...whishing you all the luck in the world ...x


----------

